# 7'-6" Sno-Way for JK - will the current mounts fit



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Looking at a 7'6" Sno-Way on C/L. Shows S/N HTD 201691 in the photos. Anyone know how to read the S/N to know if this blade will fit the current mounts for a 2012 JK?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No the HTD is a three pin mount system. The new style mount will not work. Snoway never made a mount for the JK to work with the HTD. That's a lot of plow for a JK.


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you for the quick response Basher. The info on the listing was pretty thin - but at least they had a photo of the S/N.

Dave


----------

